# New to fourm Intrested in doing general mods and machine work



## COONASSLIGHT (Jan 6, 2012)

Im new to this fourm .Iam a superintendant of a machine shop in my area and would like to start doing some mods custome parts and general machine work(machining,milling,boring,bead blasting etc.)I have had a intrest in lights,sience my 14yr carrer as a Deputy Sheriff in the New Orleans area. Iam now retired from the Dept. and am a supervisor for a machine shop .I would appricate any sugestions anyone might have ,an would be glad to help with any questions. Thanks


----------



## Norm (Jan 6, 2012)

:welcome: COONASSLIGHT

That's a term I haven't heard since I was on a tour of the swamps, the guide who also claimed to be a coonass and said he had a recipe for everything in the swamp.

Cheers Norm


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to CPF. Make some 18650 Natural Hard Anodized bodies that can be legoed to Surefire bezels and tailcaps. Put me on the list.


----------



## tigerledz (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Go Tigers*_! (*Who Dat too!)* Your shop is located on the Northsore or Soutshore? Welcome to the end of your money! :devil: LoL, The language used on these pages takes some getting used to, they all speak_ hi tech custom flashlight modder _:duh2: language and it takes a while to understand what their talking about. I have not been here a month and I would not care to discuss how many new lights I have and also have on the way...

Welcome, get up and running so I can send you my hard earned $

Things that I see fabricated on here:

custom alum light "strike bezels"
custom alum light "knurling and finning"
custom anodizing in a rainbow of colors (alum and TI)
custom cerakote application, even in glow in the dark colors
The volume of hi tech machine work I see here is amazing to say the least, being in the aerospace industry (lockmart) for over 20 yrs its crazy what these young whipper snappers can produce :bow: Its not uncommon to see custom led ti or alum torches run $400 and up! :huh:

Again :welcome:


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 6, 2012)

tigerledz said:


> Things that I see fabricated on here:
> 
> custom alum light "strike bezels"
> custom alum light "knurling and finning"
> ...



I would agree with all that and include boring and custom coating services at a reasonable price...obviously the lower the better since many of us are strapped for cash these days in this dump of an economy. I love my hobbies as much as the next guy, but there are limits. :twothumbs


----------



## flip (Jan 6, 2012)

Look at the parts that Leef used to make. Those don't last long when they come up for sale.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 6, 2012)

> Look at the parts that Leef used to make. Those don't last long when they come up for sale.


+1

All Leef parts were made to an extraordinary standard of excellence. No one has yet filled the void that Leef left when he stopped machining.


----------



## RCantor (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome! You can go for volume and low prices and/or go for high end stuff. There are custom flashlights for sale for $1700. Look through http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ustom-amp-Modified-Flashlights-Buy-Sell-Trade There seems to be a lot of folks who want Mag bodies bored to take 2 side by side 18650 cells. There's tons of things people want. You could even design your own lights that take standard drop-ins (search for P60 and D36).


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 7, 2012)

Someone pointed this out in a recent thread & it's worth thinking about:

If you build or manufacture parts/accessories/complete lights/etc. you'll never be concerned about messing up someone's prized flashlight. 

If you cut & thread, mill, bore, or mod a light in any way there's always the possibility that Murphy will visit & the results may not be as desired. Most of us who offer machining services use the Retail Rule - if I break it I pay to replace it. This is less an issue on a $100 aluminum light than it is on a $500-$1000 titanium custom. 

There are lots of talented machinist in the MMM forum who are happy to help you get started: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ted-Materials-Mechanical-Machining-Discussion


----------



## COONASSLIGHT (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I live and work on the south shore.Yes i have looked around a bit and there are some amazing lights on here . Being a full-time machinist I know what goes into making some of these custom's . These guy's must have alot of free time to do the kind of work I've seen on some of these lights. I could sure use some of those guys working at my shop . I can tell you first hand , good machinist are few and far between these days . It really is becoming a lost are , especially with everything being CNC nowadays .


----------



## tigerledz (Jan 7, 2012)

COONASSLIGHT said:


> I could sure use some of those guys working at my shop . I can tell you first hand , good machinist are few and far between these days . It really is becoming a lost art, especially with everything being CNC nowadays .


If y'all have some openings, I may be able to assist, pm your email and I will see about getting you some resumes. Aero/Defense work in this area is drying up, I now a lot of people in this field...Welcome again.


----------

